
Nexus 7 tablet runs Chromium OS - mmahemoff
http://www.tgdaily.com/mobility-features/67142-nexus-7-tablet-runs-chromium-os
======
monkeyfacebag
Chromium OS doesn't seem like a particularly good fit for the form factor and
Android already runs Chrome, so I'm not sure I understand the effort, but I
guess it's a neat hack.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
> Android already runs Chrome

It runs a browser that is a fork of Chromium and shares the Chrome branding,
but Android Chrome is not _Chrome_.

~~~
drivebyacct2
I thought/think they're pretty darn close. And I continually see signs of
feature parity and moves towards enabling more of Chrome in Chrome for
Android.

~~~
bryanlarsen
The biggest thing missing from Chrome for Android IMO is plugins. I hope they
bring those over soon. I'm seriously thinking of switching to Firefox for
Mobile just for this reason, even though I'd probably have to write/port the
extensions I want myself.

~~~
tadfisher
I really hope you mean extensions and not that NPAPI crap.

------
darklajid
"A 16GB version of the tablet is currently priced at $249.00 on Google Play,
with an 32GB iteration expected to be officially announced at some point over
the next few weeks."

Is this correct? At least over here (yay for regional limitations!) I can go
to the store page of the 32GB model [1] (listed as 'in stock'). Only the 32GB
model with HSPA+ [2] is listed as 'coming soon'.

1:
[https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_32g...](https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_32gb)

2:
[https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_32g...](https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_32gb_hspa)

~~~
graue
That _just_ changed, then. Thanks for the update! I checked those very same
pages an hour ago and all three models (16, 32, 32 with HSPA+) were listed as
“coming soon”.

~~~
georgemcbay
Yes, it did just change this morning:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4712924>

Google cancelled their NYC event due to Sandy but appears to still be doing a
paper release of the new Nexus devices today.

------
mtgx
I don't think ChromeOS can be useful as a tablet interface, just like I don't
think Ubuntu would be useful like that, but I could see it somehow dual-boot,
or easily change between the Android and ChromeOS mode when being docked to a
keyboard, with ChromeOS being more optimized for that kind of usage.

~~~
rocky1138
I totally agree with you. I can see myself using something similar: a tablet
when I'm travelling, relaxing, or watching a show, dual-booting into Ubuntu
and plugging in a mouse+keyboard+monitor to get work done.

